# Halloween Comes Early (Haunted Mansion meets Tim Burton)



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay my forum peeps....I have some news that is monumental for me and my 2015 haunt, and I feel like Christmas has come early for me. This year I helped on a build for Papa VooDoo and became good friends through emails and such with Robert, Steve, and Pat (the Dream Team of the PapaV build). Through some of the conversations I mentioned to Robert how much I wanted an animated prop in my yard haunt. I actually had bought one of FrightProps talking skulls in 2010, but had done nothing with it. (and let me preface this by saying, as always, I am blown away by the kindness and generosity of other haunters)

Robert offered (well, I begged) to help me realize my dream for 2015 and I sent him the money in October and he bought a Costco skeleton for me and is creating a "Haunted Mansion meets Tim Burton" type of skeleton for me. I just mailed off the FrightProps talking skull last week and now it's safely in the hands of Robert and Steve. Steve is going to help with the animation/configuration/technical aspects of the FrightProps skull and the skeleton that Robert is creating and Pat is going to help me create the dialog/soundtrack with his amazing talent for my newest and most one of a kind ghoul. Pat is, hands down, the best at recording one of a kind dialog and is uber creative. Needless to say, my Christmas dreams have come true....

Robert has started engineering the skeleton and it is just beyond awesome!!! I'll post the pictures and share the creation with all of you guys as he comes to life.  Steve has already added a metal backbone for the skeleton and drilled the appropriate holes to make the talking skull work with the skeleton body. Steve has gutted the head and Robert has it so he can begin his creation in making the skull one of a kind.... And I'm sitting here in NC...thrilled beyond belief...and waiting.... I owe all three of these guys big time, and I am constantly thinking of ways to return this extraordinary favor!

But I could sure use some of you guy's creative genius and ideas. I need a new name of my haunt...I've always sort of been "A Nightmare on Mulberry" but it's time for a new name. Here's what is going to be new for 2015...my entire front yard is going to be a cemetery...so lots of tombstones for next year. And the whole two story porch is going to be lit in black light and filled with every conceivable ghost you can think of. They will all glow with RIT and help from Wildfire paints. I'm looking for a name that has something to do with the name of the cemetery, so I need a cemetery name? I'm going to add columns and a gate for the yard and I know, I know, I have my work cut out...but it's still 2014 and I've started!!! WHAT!

Okay...I'm depending on all of you terrific haunters...give me ideas, kick my butt and don't let me slack off....please help my 2015 haunt dreams come true! Robert had threatened to stake me out and skin me if I don't get my butt busy...so....I do have a gentle nudge from him. (but come on, he's from California....I mean....can he even skin a banana?:googly Thanks guys and I anxiously await all your great ideas and suggestions. Christmas may have come early, but my work is just beginning.


----------



## jdubbya

WOW! So exciting! Almost like starting all over. So happy for you and it sounds like you have some solid ideas already. Also can't wait to see the progress on the skeleton animation. So cool to have the expertise of such talented folks who are willing to help you out like that. You deserve it!
As far as re-naming your haunt, I like the Mulberry part so if you can incorporate that into the name that might be cool. If you want to have it named for more of a place, maybe something along the lines of;
Mulberry Valley Cemetery (substitute valley with Hollow)
Mulberry Manse Cemetery (your house does look like a southern plantation/mansion)

I'll talk to lewlew and perhaps he and I can come down and help with the build!


----------



## bobzilla

Good grief that was a mouth full 
Did I really agree to all that?
Do you have anything in writing? 
Do I need a lawyer? 
Should be epic J :jol:


----------



## Hairazor

You Go Girl! Can't wait to watch your ideas take shape!


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Rock on! I will help you keep your goals if you occasionally kick me in the behind too. I can't procrastinate this year, or I will be one of the burned out come the season.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay guys! THANKS! Keep the ideas flowing in, I do so appreciate the help. And keep the boot ready to start kicking Grimm, and I'll do the same for you! Jan, you are one of the most important members here because you motivate everyone. And Jerry, if you and Mark want to mosey on down and help out, I would be delighted and I like your ideas for the name. Robert suggested using my address in the name, because I guess the 1600's were a creepy time. BTW Robert, you don't need an attorney, I trust you to be true to your word. (And YES, you did promise to do all that) There is no "I" in team. (fruit, ha, ha)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:...give me ideas, kick my butt and don't let me slack off....


 You've said that the past 2 years... Sounds like you need a Texas-sized kick in ass so you don't forget it.


----------



## bobzilla

Here are a few pictures of the beginning stages of the transformation of Jana's
skeleton for the 2015 season. After much discussion back and forth with Jana, we came up with an idea for a whimsical type skeleton. She wanted something different with some personality. I'm using a Costco skeleton, and transforming the bone joints and other areas to make this guy different than any typical skeleton you can buy. I'm using Apoxie Sculpt thanks to Jana's recommendation. I love this stuff!


----------



## Hairazor

OK, nice teaser!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my goodness this is sooooo kewl! I can't wait to see the dream teams newest creation. 
Jana you had better indeed get your hiney in gear.... I don't think you want to let let these guys down!  
Btw - I like your haunts name!!!


----------



## bobzilla

A few pics of the threaded metal rod Steve inserted into the spine to support the skull.The skull seems to be very well in proportion with the Costco skeleton torso.
Nothing I hate worse than a disproportionate head or body on a skeleton.....but that's just me. And a pic of the gutted skull, ready to be misshapen into gosh knows what?


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Halloween Lady said:


> Oh my goodness this is sooooo kewl! I can't wait to see the dream teams newest creation.
> Jana you had better indeed get your hiney in gear.... I don't think you want to let let these guys down!
> Btw - I like your haunts name!!!


:jol:Well, I haven't really got a name for the new haunt...I am open to ideas though.

Nice pictures Robert! Love the skelly so far...the bones are fantastic. All knobbily and stuff.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks......knobbily indeed!
Working on the prototype for the skull using a Costco skull.
I want to get a general idea of what this is going to look like before I start on the actual skull. If I mess up on the Fright Props skull, I'm up ship creek 



























Nice pictures Robert! Love the skelly so far...the bones are fantastic. All knobbily and stuff.[/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Those "toofs" are so cool! I like what you've done with the ribcage....kind of great...who needs all those ribs anyway?

Ribcage before








After Robert gets busy with his dremel








And those bone ends are sooooo...dang it...knobbily...there is just no other word that will do.









Love, Love, LOVE IT!


----------



## heresjohnny

That looks really nice! I am jealous, you are building props in December.


----------



## Pumpkin5

heresjohnny said:


> That looks really nice! I am jealous, you are building props in December.


:jol:If I don't start now...it will be another "disappointing year" for me come Halloween 2015. (You know Johnny, you can always join us...)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

"Well, I haven't really got a name for the new haunt...I am open to ideas though." 

Nooooooo..... I meant I love the name you have been using. I mean I understand wanting a new name for your new new theme, but I tend to be very sentimental and have a hard time with change.


----------



## heresjohnny

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:If I don't start now...it will be another "disappointing year" for me come Halloween 2015. (You know Johnny, you can always join us...)


As soon as I finish the haunted shower pan replacement, the ghastley window installation, and the deadly spring planting I will


----------



## Pumpkin5

heresjohnny said:


> As soon as I finish the haunted shower pan replacement, the ghastley window installation, and the deadly spring planting I will


:jol:Ha Ha! Point taken! (What a scary time you have in store.)

Well, this is what I'm doing instead of going to the movies on a night out, or various other 'night out' activities. This is my weekend free time and my after work relax time. Don't they say, slow and steady wins the race?


----------



## matrixmom

Cemetary on Mulscary Street


----------



## Pumpkin5

matrixmom said:


> Cemetary on Mulscary Street


:jol:Hhhmmmm, that's a possibility. Thanks MM! I like your spelling change.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Use the look of your house in the name... You've got kind of a plantation looking exterior. Mulberry Creek Plantation?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about "Needs A Kick In the Butt Plantation"?:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> How about "Needs A Kick In the Butt Plantation"?:googly:


:jol:^Ha! Ha! I fear the neighborhood would be lining up to get a chance to do that...

I want to do something different....Something about the cemetery...I want that to be in the name. Picture my whole front yard as the cemetery...sort of like Brewster's yard haunt....and then the ghosts will be everywhere, in the graveyard, COVERING the porch....something creepy....H.E.L.P.


----------



## Grimm Pickins

I think "Kick in the Butt Plantation" would be a great thread name for harassing each other into getting our haunts done. And, heresjohnny, I have encountered those sorts of haunt projects - I have the haunted porch roof and 'deck', macabre bedroom renovations and other ghastly real life poop creeping in... 

Sounds like you want a Necropolis of sorts, Pumpkin5... Or a Plantation of Souls... or... And, as an aside ('cause I was curious) Morus is the Latin genus of Mulberry... Which got me this from Wikipedia:

"The Roman mythological tale of Pyramus and Thisbe provides a story of the mulberry fruit's color. According to the tale, after the two lovers die tragically, the gods listen to Thisbe's lament and forever change the color of the mulberry fruits into their red stained color to honor the forbidden love."

Food for thought... Berries specifically


----------



## Lord Homicide

Latin is always a good choice for a pronoun in a haunt name


----------



## Lord Homicide

There is a small area in southern Illinois called Bone Gap, near the town of Albion. Bone Gap Cemetery?

Look at a list of cemetery names in your area then craft your own name.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> There is a small area in southern Illinois called Bone Gap, near the town of Albion. Bone Gap Cemetery?
> 
> Look at a list of cemetery names in your area then craft your own name.


:jol:^I like that (Bone Gap) a lot. I even thought about _Mulboney Cemetery_....but that may be too "cutesy-cheesy-gonna-make-me-puke" for a name.


----------



## Dead Things

Jana, you are too kind with all of your lavish compliments.....you'll get your five bucks later! . Bone Gap is cool, Morus sounds cool too, it has some "weight" to it. I know the thing that helped my haunt was when I started working on the backstory. Robert, the build is looking phenomenal!!! As soon as I saw those joints I couldn't wait to see the skull, it is going to be epic!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks very much Pat!
I'm still playing around with the prototype skull, and going back and forth with the boss lady, who will have the final say on his look. 
This guy will end up about as un-anatomically correct as the Crazy Bonez line of skeletons.....which is fine by me :googly:






































Dead Things said:


> Robert, the build is looking phenomenal!!! As soon as I saw those joints I couldn't wait to see the skull, it is going to be epic!!!


----------



## GrimFinger

Pumpkin5 said:


> But I could sure use some of you guy's creative genius and ideas. I need a new name of my haunt...I've always sort of been "A Nightmare on Mulberry" but it's time for a new name. Here's what is going to be new for 2015...my entire front yard is going to be a cemetery...so lots of tombstones for next year. And the whole two story porch is going to be lit in black light and filled with every conceivable ghost you can think of. They will all glow with RIT and help from Wildfire paints. I'm looking for a name that has something to do with the name of the cemetery, so I need a cemetery name? I'm going to add columns and a gate for the yard and I know, I know, I have my work cut out...but it's still 2014 and I've started!!! WHAT!
> 
> Okay...I'm depending on all of you terrific haunters...give me ideas, kick my butt and don't let me slack off....please help my 2015 haunt dreams come true! Robert had threatened to stake me out and skin me if I don't get my butt busy...so....I do have a gentle nudge from him. (but come on, he's from California....I mean....can he even skin a banana?:googly Thanks guys and I anxiously await all your great ideas and suggestions. Christmas may have come early, but my work is just beginning.


Well, I'm not a terrific haunter, but as I read through your posting, this is what came to mind (for better or for worse).

Halloween is a time for tricks and treats. So, one option that you have is to engage in some trickery BEFORE the little corn doodles in their masks and costumes ever get within eyesight of your labor in waiting.

Invest in a few signs, and scatter them out at some distance from your haunt. The advertised destination? Mulberry Amusement Park.

So, as soon as the unsuspecting encounter one of your signs, their minds immediately begin crafting imagery in their heads for them, in anticipation of what is to come.

And what are the various rides at this amusement park of Mulberry fame?

Graves!!

It's the ride of their life - ending in death.

Build up their expectations, and then bring reality crashing down on them with gravestone heft.

They've seen it all, before. They know what to expect. Right?

Well, uh...no, no they don't. So, that buys you a moment of suspended belief to work your haunt magic on them with.

WTH?? WTF?! What is this, they ask themselves.

Whether you win them over or not, though, depends upon what you give them when they arrive.

Halloween is a place of cruel fate, after all. Why give them what they expect?


----------



## Evil Elf

Sorry I never said it before (maybe I did), but everyone's work on Papa Voodoo was just unbelievable. But now, this is already looking just as great if not better. I just can't wait to watch this progress. Good luck! Here's to Halloween 2015!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

That's just Awesome P5! Bob is a fantastic artist and heck of a nice guy!!! Your skelly could not be in better hands!!!!! Can't wait to see this finished!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thank you for all the feedback guys...you guys are really terrific! I like so many of the ideas...

LordH, I love all of your ideas, and I know you get my "Tim Burtonisque" quest on my 2015 cemetery. I will definitely like to hear your thoughts on the font for the cemetery sign, you do Burton so well.

And Grimm Pickins, you bring some fresh ideas to the table, I love the Latin Morus....that could fit into the name nicely.

Hey Pat (Dead Things), I agree with you, I think a back story will help me so much with making the haunt one of a kind and detail oriented. It won't just be a bunch of props thrown into a yard like I usually do. The story will give it a definite direction. BTW...$5??...I guess I need to lay it on a bit thicker?

Grimfinger, your ideas are definitely outside the box...I don't know that it'd work for me, because my yard is more of a "display" than a walk through and I get big groups of 15 to 20 TOT's at a time. It's like a glut of little bodies and then just when you think you're finished, here comes the next pack...it's a madhouse from 6:00 to 9:00. I'm definitely going to set up a "candy distribution center" for 2015, where the little ghoulies have to go to a specific location to get the treats. Maybe I can use some of your ideas there??

And thank you Evil Elf for your kind words and The Great Pumpkin, I agree with you. Bob is just a master creator, his artist's perspective and attention to detail is absolutely amazing. I get emails from him weekly on the build, and each time I open them I am amazed at what he has done. He is really extraordinary and very kindhearted to help me out in such a way and I am so fortunate to have him as a friend.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh how cool. Is Victor gonna be jealous? Mulberry Plantation( st,point,manse ,estate, ) Burial Grounds. Are you going to start a thread for us to nudge you every once in awhile to keep busy?


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks for the kind words everyone :jol:
Here's some rib cage action.
I've used about a pound and a half - two pounds of Apoxie Sculpt on all the bones so far  This guy's a glutton


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^See? I told you guys....Robert is crazy about the details...most of you would probably have thought...wow...a ribcage...cool! (And Robert goes...humph...a ribcage....I can make it better....) And yes indeed...he does...the ribcage is looking one of a kind Robert...per usual. YAY!


----------



## jdubbya

This thread will be the one to watch all through the cold winter months and help keep many of us motivated. Nice to see this evolve.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Thanks Jerry! I sure hope so...my goal is to motivate all of you guys...while keeping myself on track. BTW...I love me some Apoxie Sculpt...add it to your Christmas wish list...you won't be sorry.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Ah Bob! Apoxie sculpt! The artists best friend!!! Love the stuff!!!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Very cool Bob!


----------



## bobzilla

This is my first stab at Apoxie Sculpt.....thanks P5! 


Great Pumpkin said:


> Ah Bob! Apoxie sculpt! The artists best friend!!! Love the stuff!!!


I should have all the sculpting done on the bones before the end of the year....WHAT? Of course there's still the skull, and all the #@$&# texturing of the bones and painting to do. am I going too fast? 


jdubbya said:


> This thread will be the one to watch all through the cold winter months and help keep many of us motivated. Nice to see this evolve.


Thanks very much!


Oaklawn Crematory said:


> Very cool Bob!


Thank you P555555!


Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^See? I told you guys....Robert is crazy about the details...most of you would probably have thought...wow...a ribcage...cool! (And Robert goes...humph...a ribcage....I can make it better....) And yes indeed...he does...the ribcage is looking one of a kind Robert...per usual. YAY!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:New photos from Bobzilla....these look amazing Robert. I am so elated!
Look at 'Dem Bones!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Bob I myself had stumbled on Apoxie Sculpt recently ! And I must admit I don't know how I lived for so long without it! I now use it on almost all my resin pices!!


----------



## bobzilla

Got to love it! :jol:



Great Pumpkin said:


> Bob I myself had stumbled on Apoxie Sculpt recently ! And I must admit I don't know how I lived for so long without it! I now use it on almost all my resin pices!!


----------



## Evil Elf

Wow, this is looking so cool! You're doing a wonderful job!

I was wondering about the texturing, maybe you would want to leave the bones smooth? Since he is whimsical, maybe it would help with the look? But he might look a little too much like a cartoon for the look you're trying to achieve. Just figured I would throw that out there.


----------



## Dead Things

Jana, I'm throwing a name out.... It hit me when I first saw the jaw bone Robert posted....not sure if it's been used or not (sometimes my brain has a mind of its own) and use or discard as you will....here goes...
Ghastly O'Ghoul!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Dead Things said:


> Jana, I'm throwing a name out.... It hit me when I first saw the jaw bone Robert posted....not sure if it's been used or not (sometimes my brain has a mind of its own) and use or discard as you will....here goes...
> Ghastly O'Ghoul!


:jolat, thank you! I'll definitely put that in the drawing pot...I am committed to doing some sketches to send to Robert over the holiday weekend, so maybe when he gets a face, it will inspire the name. I like the O'Ghoul part....sounds kind of Disney/Haunted Mansion-like.


----------



## bobzilla

Hey thanks :jol:
The boss lady wants texture, so I gotta follow orders 
Here's a photo with the texture P5 likes.
This is the skeleton with the texturing I did for the Papa Voodoo build.











Evil Elf said:


> Wow, this is looking so cool! You're doing a wonderful job!
> 
> I was wondering about the texturing, maybe you would want to leave the bones smooth? Since he is whimsical, maybe it would help with the look? But he might look a little too much like a cartoon for the look you're trying to achieve. Just figured I would throw that out there.


----------



## bobzilla

Okay, I'm gonna throw a name in the hat for the skeleton name game.....Lord, Sir or Mr. Bone-A-Part


----------



## halstaff

bobzilla said:


> Hey thanks :jol:
> The boss lady wants texture, so I gotta follow orders
> Here's a photo with the texture P5 likes.
> This is the skeleton with the texturing I did for the Papa Voodoo build.


Hey, I resemble that picture!


----------



## Evil Elf

bobzilla said:


> Hey thanks :jol:
> The boss lady wants texture, so I gotta follow orders
> Here's a photo with the texture P5 likes.
> This is the skeleton with the texturing I did for the Papa Voodoo build.


Oh. Alright. It's going to be awesome anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## bobzilla

There you are Steven! :jol:
"And what happened then...? Well...in Who-ville they say
that the Grinch's small heart grew three sizes that day!"



halstaff said:


> Hey, I resemble that picture!


----------



## halstaff

bobzilla said:


> There you are Steven! :jol:
> "And what happened then...? Well...in Who-ville they say
> that the Grinch's small heart grew three sizes that day!"


Well you know this Grinch business takes long hours and hard work!


----------



## bobzilla

A little pelvic modification.


----------



## bobzilla

Ha ha! 



halstaff said:


> Well you know this Grinch business takes long hours and hard work!


----------



## bobzilla

I've finished up most of the sculpting on the skeleton, and started priming the bones.
Still have the hands, feet and skull to contend with.
I'll probably make the hands poseable, and do something with the feet....like make em bigger. I think this skeleton wore a size 5 shoe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very pretty and pristine. Is that a plasti-dip coating?


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Roxy 
No, the Plasti-Dip just made it into the picture.



RoxyBlue said:


> Very pretty and pristine. Is that a plasti-dip coating?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Robert for posting the updates....do you have any of the "chocolate covered pics?" I love what you are doing to the skeleton....so perfect!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks P5 
I'll get you those chocolate pics, but in the mean time, here's the start of the texture on the bones :xbones:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks for all your help brainstorming the backstory for this Haunt, Bobzilla...or Robert to me. I think we have about got it down...now let's hope Pat (Dead Things) and Steve (Halstaff) dig it as much as you and I. Then the story will evolve for all to see....Such nice texture on the bones Bobby...so nice.


----------



## halstaff

I think you two have come up with a great concept!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Steven :jol:
I'm hoping to have the skull to you in a couple of weeks. 
Here's the dark base color finished. Pretty much ready to paint the final lighter colors over the dark base.



























halstaff said:


> I think you two have come up with a great concept!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmm, chocolatey


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I can't get over what a change you created in those bone shapes Robert with that Apoxie Sculpt...truly amazing workmanship.


----------



## bobzilla

Bittersweet no less 



RoxyBlue said:


> Mmmmm, chocolatey


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you, thank you....double tap 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I can't get over what a change you created in those bone shapes Robert with that Apoxie Sculpt...truly amazing workmanship.


----------



## scareme

bobzilla said:


> Okay, I'm gonna throw a name in the hat for the skeleton name game.....Lord, Sir or Mr. Bone-A-Part


In keeping with the plantation theme, Colonel Bone-A-Part. He could wear an officer's hat and a side saber. Taps playing quietly in the background. Fog drifting through the tombstones.










.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice hat! I'd put that on a skeleton


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thank you Scareme, I have already decided the graveyard is going to be from that time period, so you and I are thinking alike... Your ideas are very cool, I think I am going to pipe some fog in the coffin that Sir Bone-a-Part lives in...(that isn't his name, I'm just swirling around some thoughts) 
I was thinking of making the story include a mass grave, where a vast number of small pox fatalities were buried. It was in war time and there were not enough men left to bury all the dead, so they put all the dead in a mass grave. Some of that would explain why the cemetery is haunted. BTW, there are 1603 souls buried there....that was Bobzilla's idea to tie the address into the backstory. I like it though, he is a very creative guy and had helped me so much deciding where the backstory should go.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kinda scary yet kid friendly with a small pox mass grave. Mmmmm.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bone Dancer said:


> Kinda scary yet kid friendly with a small pox mass grave. Mmmmm.


:undecidekin:I know...I know it is not a wonderful thought, but I sort of need something to explain why it is haunted. I thought, all those souls...no proper headstone to mark their final resting place...that may explain why they are still hanging around. You know...sort of like, "A pox upon this ground...." something like that.... (ha, ha...I'll be here all week...try the veal....)


----------



## Bone Dancer

I see, so we are not looking at a open pit with a pile of corpses then. Maybe tombstones listing only "unknown" and perhaps "small pox victim" carved on it. Still the story line works well to explain all the ghosts and lost souls.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks William, I am trying to fill in the backstory and that kind of works for why it's haunted in my cemetery. I always think ghost stories are sad and I think the fact that the cemetery is full of misplaced souls, kind of rings tragic.


----------



## halstaff

I like the way your back story is coming together!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Steve! It's coming along, I just want it to be kind of different than other stories I have read. I have strict orders from Robert to get the backstory finished this weekend then get the little speech my skeleton is going to say done right after. (He is a bit of a slave driver, don't you know?) I then need to get that to Pat asap, and then the recording to you asap. (that's a lot of ASAP, isn't it?)


----------



## bobzilla

There's no "I" in procrastination......wait there's two 

I shouldn't use ASAP...... more like ASAPumpkin5 gets her rear in gear  



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks Steve! It's coming along, I just want it to be kind of different than other stories I have read. I have strict orders from Robert to get the backstory finished this weekend then get the little speech my skeleton is going to say done right after. (He is a bit of a slave driver, don't you know?) I then need to get that to Pat asap, and then the recording to you asap. (that's a lot of ASAP, isn't it?)


----------



## Pumpkin5

^:undecidekin:Hhhmmmm... What are you trying to say Bobby? Huh? Just say it....I'm a procrastinator.???....
Just say it....:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

Headed down the home stretch on the painting for most of the bones.
1 or 2 more lighter shades, and TA-DA!


----------



## deadSusan

Very nice.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you 



deadSusan said:


> Very nice.


----------



## jdubbya

Looks amazing! Very old/creepy. Fun to see these updates during this time of year.
I think the thread title should be changed to "Halloween comes early."


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you very much! 
Very old/creepy was my goal.
Kind of an "old world" look.

Just finished the final painting on the bones.
I'll post pics after I seal it with Polycrylic.
The sealer will help make the color pop on the bones quite a bit.
Up next is transforming the skull and hands  :xbones:



jdubbya said:


> Looks amazing! Very old/creepy. Fun to see these updates during this time of year.
> I think the thread title should be changed to "Halloween comes early."


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Halloween Comes Early....*



jdubbya said:


> Looks amazing! Very old/creepy. Fun to see these updates during this time of year.
> I think the thread title should be changed to "Halloween comes early."


:jol:I tried to change the name of the thread...but it won't let me....Boo.... Oh well...let's carry on, shall we? Thanks everyone for the support and ideas...you guys ROCK!!! (And mostly thanks to Bobzilla and all the fantastic work he has done on this skeleton....making the skelly one of a kind, to bring my dream to life.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I tried to change the name of the thread...but it won't let me....Boo....


Fixed it for you, my dear


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Fixed it for you, my dear


:jol:You are one of the finest people I know! Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Bone Dancer

*Mmmmm preferential treatment *


----------



## bobzilla

Finishing up the hands, and getting ready to start working on the skull soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the exaggerated knobby look of the hands.


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Roxy 



RoxyBlue said:


> I like the exaggerated knobby look of the hands.


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Finishing up the hands, and getting ready to start working on the skull soon


:jol:How do you crawl inside my head and pick the pictures out of my brain, and bring said picture to life? You are phenomenal!:biggrinkin:


----------



## bobzilla

I just sneak in there and grab the images as quick as I can......it's scary in your head :googly:



Pumpkin5 said:


> How do you crawl inside my head and pick the pictures out of my brain, and bring said picture to life? You are phenomenal!:biggrinkin:


----------



## bobzilla

The leg bone's connected to the knee bone.....
Finally got this sucker back together 
I really didn't know what to expect since he's been in pieces for the last few months while I transformed the bones.
Time to finish up the hands, and start working on the skull.


----------



## bobzilla

Some before and after shots of the hands......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is really remarkable. I'm so excited!!! Best skeleton EVER!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

He is looking pretty darn amazing!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks guys


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think the most fun part of this project will come when you try to get him packed up for shipping from California to North Carolina:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the most fun part of this project will come when you try to get him packed up for shipping from California to North Carolina:googly:


:jol:You should hear my instructions for opening the box, and putting the skeleton together...it's like a novel! I think Robert's middle name is thorough, which seems odd for a middle name. (I'm joking, I do appreciate all the time and incredible work that Robert has put into this skeleton. He is one terrific guy!)


----------



## bobzilla

You read my mind! :googly:



RoxyBlue said:


> I think the most fun part of this project will come when you try to get him packed up for shipping from California to North Carolina:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

Very true! :googly:



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You should hear my instructions for opening the box, and putting the skeleton together...it's like a novel! I think Robert's middle name is thorough, which seems odd for a middle name. (I'm joking, I do appreciate all the time and incredible work that Robert has put into this skeleton. He is one terrific guy!)


----------



## bobzilla

Finished hands......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is amazing Robert! Wow! The hands really bring the skeleton to life. It looks like he is pondering his next victim...sort of like this picture....








Ha, ha....it's you!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks Jana 
The hands were a pain in the butt, but well worth the time to make them kinda creepy :jol:
I just couldn't see leaving them as-is ya know?



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is amazing Robert! Wow! The hands really bring the skeleton to life. It looks like he is pondering his next victim...sort of like this picture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha....it's you!


----------



## IMU

Always a pleasure to see your work Bob. P5 is a very lucky gal to have such an awesome group of haunter friends helping out. Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you very much 



IMU said:


> Always a pleasure to see your work Bob. P5 is a very lucky gal to have such an awesome group of haunter friends helping out. Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Pumpkin5

IMU said:


> Always a pleasure to see your work Bob. P5 is a very lucky gal to have such an awesome group of haunter friends helping out. Can't wait to see it all done.


:jol:You can say that again, IMU! I owe these guys, BIG TIME!


----------



## bobzilla

This is what we've come up with so far on the skull between P5 and myself :xbones: 
Still a work in progress :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice cheekbones - he could be a model

A mark of a good sculptor is the ability to create forms that convey the personality of the creation. You, sir, are a remarkable sculptor.


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you Roxy!
That means a lot coming from you 
Really? You like the cheekbones??
Son of a biscuit......I struggled with those suckers :googly:
Wasn't 100% sure they would work on him
I'm ambidextrous, and my left and right hands are at war over how this is going to look  



RoxyBlue said:


> Nice cheekbones - he could be a model
> 
> A mark of a good sculptor is the ability to create forms that convey the personality of the creation. You, sir, are a remarkable sculptor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, when you aren't sure about the direction a sculpt should take, you need to let the piece talk to you. It always knows where it wants to go and gets really stubborn when you don't listen:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

It does talk to me, but didn't want to admit it in fear of being thrown in the booby hatch  :googly:



RoxyBlue said:


> Well, you know, when you aren't sure about the direction a sculpt should take, you need to let the piece talk to you. It always knows where it wants to go and gets really stubborn when you don't listen:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

A few shots of the beginning of the teeth.
Still tweaking it. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fabulous!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh my word!!!! WOW


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you kindly


----------



## bobzilla

A little more detail......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Now you're talking! Sheesh! Best tooths, I've ever seen. I am so in love with this guy! This skeleton has become the BEST thing I have ever seen. Well done Bobzilla! Well done....


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you Pfive 
Getting closer.......


----------



## Sytnathotep

I don't know how I've missed this thread until now, this is great stuff!! Looking really good!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks a bunch! 



Sytnathotep said:


> I don't know how I've missed this thread until now, this is great stuff!! Looking really good!


----------



## booberry crunch

Jeezum holy cow wowza! And I mean that in a good way!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks booberry!
Well......here he is......primed at least 






































booberry crunch said:


> Jeezum holy cow wowza! And I mean that in a good way!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:WOW!!! He is AWESOME! Love, Love, LOVE HIM!


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you :jol:5 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:WOW!!! He is AWESOME! Love, Love, LOVE HIM!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like his wrinkled brow. He looks so hopeful


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks 
That was a last minute addition.
I'll be done painting the skull in a day or so........
I'll post the finished product real soon.



RoxyBlue said:


> I like his wrinkled brow. He looks so hopeful


----------



## bobzilla

Here is the finished skull. :xbones:
I still have to seal it with Polycrylic.
I'll take some pictures of the head attached to the body soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'm totally speechless!


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks 
Speechless? You?  :googly: 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I'm totally speechless!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Ha, ha....hard to believe, I know! Thanks for putting the Crest Strips on for me....He looks Mahh-va-lous! (my cell phone died, so good thing I'm speechless....saves me loads of fretting over not being able to talk):googly:


----------



## bobzilla

Finally got this guy's noggin attached to the body for some final photos before I ship him off to the pumpkin5. It's been a fun project to work on. Now it's up to Jana, Steve and Pat to do their thing.
After 4 months working on this project on and off, I need a vacation from Halloween for a few days :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Words escape me....I'm glad he speaks for himself...the words that come to mind are....AMAZING.....STUPENDOUS.....FANTASTIC....JAWDROPPING......and Wonder*u&%tasingmaticatical....just lots of words, to say what it is....I'm awestruck!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Truly one of a kind piece, bobz


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you P5 & Roxy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks to some help from a forum friend, I scored 13 of these heads to make into ghosts. (at a really good price too) WHAT???:googly: Looks like my new skelly will have some new friends to help him get his haunt on!


----------



## bobzilla

Nice score Pfiver :jol:
I'd like to see what you come up with 
Heat gun huh? 



Pumpkin5 said:


> Thanks to some help from a forum friend, I scored 13 of these heads to make into ghosts. (at a really good price too) WHAT???Looks like my new skelly will have some new friends to help him get his haunt on!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Good number, 13, what were they used for?


----------



## Pumpkin5

The_Caretaker said:


> Good number, 13, what were they used for?


:jol:Oddly enough, they were filled with pink and red M&M's for Valentine's Day at a local nightclub.


----------



## Headless

BobZ - WOW - just WOW! Lucky you P5!


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you very much! 



Headless said:


> BobZ - WOW - just WOW! Lucky you P5!


----------



## booberry crunch

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oddly enough, they were filled with pink and red M&M's for Valentine's Day at a local nightclub.


Great score! Is it weird that I find the thought of those heads filled with M&Ms oddly disturbing?


----------



## bobzilla

A few pics of the skull now in Steve's capable hands.
I finally got to see what this guy looks like with eyes after all this time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think he just has so much character! The eyes really bring him to life! YAY!


----------



## Pumpkin5

booberry crunch said:


> Great score! Is it weird that I find the thought of those heads filled with M&Ms oddly disturbing?


:jol: I'm such a nerd! I was joking about the M&M's. I have no idea why I added that, makes no sense but it was funny to me. I really have no idea what they were used for. I found them on Craig's List. Or rather, Robert found them, and emailed the link to me.


----------



## bobzilla

Here's Steve trying to manually kick start the servo motors  :googly:










Bobzilla and Halstaff on their "playdate" as Mrs. Halstaff would say 
Good Lord Steve, is that you cussing in this video?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol::jol:I AM AWESTRUCK!!! WOW!
(yes, that was me shouting)


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you Pumpkin5 :jol:



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol::jol:I AM AWESTRUCK!!! WOW!
> (yes, that was me shouting)


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Ladies and Gentlemen....without further ado....*

:jol:I introduce to you all, Ollie G. Mucklebones! (Ollie says, "At your service"! Right now he can't talk, but soon he will be spouting off words like crazy, thanks to the technical genius of Steve (Halstaff) and the voice stylings of Pat (Dead Things.)










Robert (Bobzilla) has created a one of a kind, wonderfully expressive skeleton. I may just be the luckiest girl in the world!


----------



## booberry crunch

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I'm such a nerd! I was joking about the M&M's. I have no idea why I added that, makes no sense but it was funny to me.


Good grief! I'm so gullible  But, I think your joke just inspired a horrific new theme for my haunt this year! Imagine...a whole yard full of disembodied transparent heads filled with multicolored M&Ms! And, somewhere off in the distance...just barely audible...like a ghost from decades past coming to steal your soul: the bone-chilling beat of dance club techno! *_shiver_!* :googly:

ps: Ollie is looking AMAZING!
ppss: lovers of techno, please don't hate!


----------



## bobzilla

Much obliged Jana! 
Thank you for all your help on Oliver.....AKA Ollie.
You may not know it, but you inspired his look......especially the eyes :googly:
Nice job on his name too!
I can't wait to hear what you come up with for Ollie's verbiage/wordage / lingo /spiel and so on and so forth 
It was definitely worth all the rigmarole that went into him 
I'm happy I could bring your idea to a happy fruition :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, Friday afternoon Ollie arrived in greater Goldsboro, and he was wrapped up like a mummy at a winter formal!  I sat down Saturday and begun the arduous task of de-bubblewrapping him and putting him together. Sounds easy, but those dang screws are teeny-tiny. I finally got him all put together and he is simply breathtaking. Here is a photo of the plain-Jane pose 'n stay that I used for reference to see how he went together....Ollie makes the other skelly look like dogfood. (Wow, see how pretentious I can be after becoming the proud owner of a Bobzilla skeleton?) 
He is awesomeness personified though...he really is.


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord!
Thank goodness I didn't send you a rocket ship to unwrap and put together!:googly:


----------



## Gallow

Very nice, Pumpkin5.


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Good Lord!
> Thank goodness I didn't send you a rocket ship to unwrap and put together!:googly:


:jol:I know...I don't think there is enough bubblewrap in the world to cover a rocket ship!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Wow, just came across this one (a little late to the party!). Congrats on a wonderful new addition Jana. And Bob, your work never ceases to impress! Amazing prop, both to the owner and the maker!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you kind sir! :jol:
I don't think P5 will mind me mentioning that Ollie's voice will be recorded this weekend by Pat  I can't wait to hear what Pat does with Jana's wordage she wrote for Ollie :jol:



Sawtooth Jack said:


> Wow, just came across this one (a little late to the party!). Congrats on a wonderful new addition Jana. And Bob, your work never ceases to impress! Amazing prop, both to the owner and the maker!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks Sawtooth, so far Robert and Steve have done all the creative parts. I am in the background, gathering ghosts and other props to complete the yard. Robert just scored a really nice projector for me for really cheap! (well, cheap for the model and the condition, and the life left on the bulb) He is the best bargainer in the world. When he was through with the seller, I'm actually surprised that the seller didn't offer to ship it to me for free. (Ha, Ha) I am truly blessed with such wonderful friends! Just got a new ghost in the mail...he needs some work to fulfill his true potential. Right now he is only, "eh"....but just you wait.








He doesn't look as good in person, but he does have some wicked, cool hands.


----------



## bobzilla

Here's the projector I found for ya Pfiver :jol: Cool ghost!
I didn't know you were a teacher too? 
What school district?
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_S3.htm



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Thanks Sawtooth, so far Robert and Steve have done all the creative parts. I am in the background, gathering ghosts and other props to complete the yard. Robert just scored a really nice projector for me for really cheap! (well, cheap for the model and the condition, and the life left on the bulb) He is the best bargainer in the world. When he was through with the seller, I'm actually surprised that the seller didn't offer to ship it to me for free. (Ha, Ha) I am truly blessed with such wonderful friends! Just got a new ghost in the mail...he needs some work to fulfill his true potential. Right now he is only, "eh"....but just you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look as good in person, but he does have some wicked, cool hands.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love it your haunt is going to rock this year


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks Saki! I have big news! Pat emailed me last night, he was in the studio recording Ollie's voice! YAY!


----------



## bobzilla

Hooray! ::jol:



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Thanks Saki! I have big news! Pat emailed me last night, he was in the studio recording Ollie's voice! YAY!


----------



## bobzilla

Bump.... 
Good grief! What happened to this thread? :googly:
If memory serves me, I started building Ollie in November of 2014......can that be right? :googly:
Hows about an update Jana?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You are adorable Bobby! The update is, I'm still working out the words with Pat. I have come up with something cool...but, then actually bounced a few ideas around with a few of you guys and thought of something totally different I wanted to do. Pat is being super patient with me and he has guided me into a path I think is right. I'll hopefully be posting something on this forum very soon. And then there is all the projection stuff I've been working on with you Bobby....should I post that here? (or start another thread?)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Worked on Ollie's coffin over the weekend. I am making a lighter coffin and adding carved blue foam to the outside for the "rotted wood" look. I wanted an "off kilter" coffin, not a normal toe pincher but more Burtonesque. Kind of lopsided and crooked. The coffin has uneven sides, but I'm going to use the foam/wood siding to make it look even more crooked. 
Ollie fits nicely and there is plenty of room to add lights and his sound box.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That will make a nice little resting place for him:jol:


----------



## bobzilla

Looking very asymmetrical.....my fav! 
Nice job so far :jol:


----------



## bobzilla

Pour a little of that NBC sauce over yourself for some inspiration..... why don't ya? 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Worked on Ollie's coffin over the weekend. I am making a lighter coffin and adding carved blue foam to the outside for the "rotted wood" look. I wanted an "off kilter" coffin, not a normal toe pincher but more Burtonesque. Kind of lopsided and crooked. The coffin has uneven sides, but I'm going to use the foam/wood siding to make it look even more crooked.
> Ollie fits nicely and there is plenty of room to add lights and his sound box.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Finally you all get to hear Ollie speak! Yay! The speech is a collaboration of so many wonderful people, Pat for putting the whole thing together, his skills and guidance throughout and the cool background vocals. Matt for his amazing expertise at all things sound related and finding the music and pulling out the existing vocals and replacing them with Ron's vocals and the background singing. And Ron for his wonderful, whimsical rendition of the words I wrote for Ollie. I think he nailed Ollie, perfectly. Of course, none of this would have worked without Steve's amazing skills at programming Ollie and the hours and hours of work he spent splitting the words from the background so that Ollie could, at last, speak and sing. And of course Robert for fabricating the best skeleton in the world. I owe them all a huge debt. So without further ado, here's Ollie! (well, Ollie's head at least)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Holy smokes!!! That's awesome Jana!!! I love the voice, and he's synced perfectly!! That is going to be an awesome prop!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wonderful!


----------



## bobzilla

Pretty cool guys! :biggrinkin:
It's all you now P5 
Bring on the coffins and shi*! :laugheton:


----------



## deadSusan

Wow!


----------



## Undone

Love it! Great look and the syncing is spot on.


----------



## IMU

Coming along nicely P5 ... a great group of friends helping out too. Can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## Copchick

Very nice Jana!


----------



## Hairazor

Gonna be epic


----------



## jaege

Sweet.


----------



## jdubbya

Looks great! Can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ollie is totally in my hands now, he arrived yesterday. Here he is a short clip of him telling his tale. (sorry my phone won't take long videos)
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/Ollie%20singing_zpsi84bbkeo.mp4


----------



## RoxyBlue

I totally see him in a top hat and tails


----------



## bobzilla

RoxyBlue said:


> I totally see him in a top hat and tails


I know, right? 
Pretty cool Jana!


----------



## IMU

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thank you everyone, I so love this guy! The real praise needs to go to Robert, Steve, Pat, Matt, and of course Ron, the voice of Ollie. I'm just the lucky girl with great friends and more than my share of blessings.


----------



## Lightman

Terrific Jana! You and the team have created a fantastic effect. Great story, voice, skeleton, head, texture and sync. And I love the crooked coffin...nice resting place.

Congrats!


----------



## IMU

Quick question ... Will this prop be able to be out on the "weather" or does it have to be under cover and protected? Just curious if the electronics can be out for weeks at a time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Great question! Ollie will be my "Greeter" this year and he will only be out on Halloween night and out for a pre-party night on Friiday. Ollie will be inside a full size coffin with wood rotted away so that you can see inside. Ollie can be out in the weather, he is sealed completely in Polyacrylic, not that I would leave him out, he is a one of a kind guy. But I don't think the electronics can be outside for any length of time. Someone else, who has animatronics may have more information about that.


----------



## punkineater

This is sooooo cool:coolkin:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

So jealous! You've done a great job with this and kudos to your support team as well...they already know I'm a big fan! Halloween at your place is really going to be special this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks punkineater and Sawtooth, I am so excited. I worked on the coffin again over the weekend....and there is a surprise about my haunt this year....but I'm not going to reveal it yet.  Here is the coffin structure completed, now I add paint and I am gluing foam to the wooden structure to add texture and interest.


----------



## bobzilla

Nice work P5! :jol:
Surprise huh? Goodness


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice work so far on that coffin!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thank you Bobby and Roxy! I needed something stronger than foam for the base of my coffin, but I wanted to have something that I could carve like foam....so...that was my compromise. A wood base with a foam overlay so I can get the groovy look of carved foam, with the strength of wood. Plus, Ollie is not that light so he needs a coffin that has some heft to it.


----------



## bobzilla

Ollie gained about 6-7 pounds while visiting me 

Apoxie Sculpt is loaded with carbs you know?


----------



## deadSusan

Beautiful coffin!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thank you deadSusan, and everyone for the kind words. I have great plans for the coffin, and I've only just begun! (As the Carpenters would chorus) Friday is tomorrow which ushers in another weekend of coffin creation. Yay!

(Robert, I assure you the "pounds" you added to Ollie transformed him into a piece of art. You sir, are amazing!)


----------



## Lightman

Wood gain foam looks great Jana. Coming along nicely.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lightman said:


> Wood gain foam looks great Jana. Coming along nicely.


:jol:Thank you Brian, it's my first try. Hopefully I will be able to master it soon. I look at Savage Eye's wooden tombstone for inspiration. That thing is AWESOME!









And Nightfisher's wonderful tombstone!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I know I'm jumping all over the place, but I started working on the hands for Ghoulford over the weekend.
















I'm using the lightweight Sculpty clay on them. I will post more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Long fingers - nice!


----------



## Lightman

Great idea using foil as underlayment. Can't wait to see this "light" Sculpty in work. I've only used the regular stuff.

I agree with RoxyBlue....nice long fingers!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes, great idea using foil. 
I was going to use mache for my witch hands, but the foil will allow them to bend to shape much easier after the latex coating. Mmmm yes, long fingers.
Any birds in the birdhouse?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks guys! I want Ghoulford to have long fingers....long, knobby fingers always creep me out. Sort of like the ones you don't want to touch you in a haunted house, all boney and crackly with edges you just know will be sharp, and tear your skin. There will be nothing "friendly" about Ghoulford, he ushers the souls through the mortuary door, screaming out, "There's still room for more!"

P.S. William, surprisingly no, no birds in the birdhouse! My neice painted that birdhouse for me when she was 13, and she just turned 28. I will keep it forever. I'm mushy like that, when it comes to her.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good for you Auntie Jana, aunts are good at being mushy. I think its because they are almost grandmas.
Uncles on the other hand are the ones that help them get into trouble doing stuff the parents did when they were young. Kuz they remember .


----------



## Lightman

Hah! I just noticed you put the foil knobby hands in the kitchen utensil jar. I guess you could call them a cook's "Helping Hands" (sorry I couldn't resist).


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Lordie have you been a busy women or what?!?!?!? Everything is looking incredible!!!!!
The wood texture you did on your foam projects is sooooo darn good.


----------



## bobzilla

His fingers are all gangly and $hit! 
Looks great JP!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

bobzilla said:


> His fingers are all gangly and $hit!


Man, that cracked me up!

Jana, those hands look amazing! Let us know how the sculpy holds up if it's out in the sun and rain.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Sawtooth, I have used the light sculpty before....so I will let you know.... It is a sincere form of sculpty stuff.....like the most sincere pumpkin patch and $hit................


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks! Can't wait to see them all finished.

The Great Sculpy only visits the most sincere sculpy sculptors you know!


----------



## beelce

What a GREAT thread.....I got to start at the front and follow all the way thru to the back end in one reading.....AND, What an outstanding prop...great work to the both of you....


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Wow Jana, your working your fingers all the way to the bones!! Lol!! Great job on everything so far!! The coffin, the overlay for the coffin, and the hands, you're going to be exhausted by the 31st!!!! Lol, keep it up, you're inspiring me to at least do 1/16th of your workload!!


----------



## bobzilla

Here is a secondary version of Ollie, that I had my nephew record.
He needed some voice samples for his voice acting portfolio, so I had him do a different version that P5 wrote. This version will be used for Jana'a "friends and family preview night" before Halloween. Pat and the gang's bad A$$ version will be used for the big night....Halloween! My hat is off to all of you talented people for lending your time and expertise to this project!





For anyone who missed Pat and his band of talented cohorts awesome version, here it is......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay....well with time winding down quickly I am, once again, running around like a chicken with my head chopped off. I won't go into details, some of you know, but I had a tragedy occur in July which kind of knocked me for a loop. And just when it comes time to start decorating, here comes 14 days of endless rain. (no excuses ) So this year, I will have a scaled down version of what I originally had in mind, but something (even smaller) is most certainly better than nothing. But the ghosts are turning out pretty dang good. Just wire, 99 cent hands and lots and lots of cheesecloth. (did I say LOTS?) The wire is very thick gauge wire used for putting up chain link fencing. It holds it's form, can be bent with pliers into most any shape. The arm expanse on these ghosts is about 72 inches. 








And this is just one black light....they really glow!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing wrong with scaling back, particularly when the end result is those lovely ghosts.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Great looking ghosts. I am sure even scaled down, your set up will be a show stopper.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thank you Roxy and BD! I have to be honest, I think they turned out pretty great. My sisters came over and helped me yesterday. I made the frames for the ghosts and they added hands/head/cheesecloth. We got three of those made and then some different versions, but I like those the best. When it got dark we took the ghosts outside and danced them around with the black light making them glow. They looked so spooktacular. We were giggling like kids when cars would slam on brakes when they passed the dancing ghosts.


----------



## jdubbya

Those are gorgeous!! I'd be slamming my brakes on too!


----------



## bobzilla

Your ghosties are bad a$$! :smilekin:
Lets see.....you have 5, count em, 5 projectors, 5 DVD projections,
an animated talking skeleton and a bunch of cool black light ghosts! 
If that's scaling back, I'd like to see what you can do with more time 
Nothing wrong going with a plan "B" Jana. 
Thank goodness for the alphabet...huh?


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Your ghosties are bad a$$! :smilekin:
> Lets see.....you have 5, count em, 5 projectors, 5 DVD projections,
> an animated talking skeleton and a bunch of cool black light ghosts!
> If that's scaling back, I'd like to see what you can do with more time
> Nothing wrong going with a plan "B" Jana.
> Thank goodness for the alphabet...huh?


:jol:^Yes! The alphabet is lovely, I'm particularly fond of the letter Z. (you are very kind)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I got my sign up last night, so officially it's Halloween at my house. Now 20 days to pull off what I hope is one of the best Halloweens ever! Yay! I have so much adrenaline surging in my veins, it's ridiculous!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^One of my all time favorite Halloween count down signs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Thank you Roxy!
I've started adding ghosts to the haunted porch....still.....lots left to do, but this will give you the general idea.....


----------



## jdubbya

Holy Moly! That looks amazing!! What an awesome scene!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Thank you Jerry! I need some color, so I'm thinking orange pumpkins.......


----------



## jdubbya

Oh, absolutely put some jack o lanterns in there!!


----------



## matrixmom

Wow pumpkin 5 - you really don't need anything else after that porch!! How many black light tubes did you end up buying??


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's definitely something to be said for a display that showcases an abundance of one type of prop like this. It's simple and really beautiful.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks MM & Roxy. I have to admit, I am more than a little pleased with how it is coming together. MatrixMom, I bought the big gun black light last year when it went on sale at Blacklight.com's Black Friday sale.http://www.blacklight.com/items/WFEM441V1 It's just one massive light and it kicks butt. (seriously) I have to make a waterproof housing for it, because the way it lights up the ghosts best, is in front of the house, not on the porch as I had previously planned. I highly recommend this light, it's the shizzle.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Great looking ghosts, you do amazing work.


----------



## deadSusan

WOW!!! Love the ghosts!


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord pumpkin5! :jol:
Those are some sinister looking ghosts!!! 
Black light much? 
F-ing awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:biggrinkin:Thanks Bone Dancer, deadSusan and Bobzilla! The cheesecloth deserves all the credit.


----------



## heresjohnny

Oh Wow, those are very impressive ghosts! You have set the bar for ghost displays this year, and it is way up there


----------



## Pumpkin5

heresjohnny said:


> Oh Wow, those are very impressive ghosts! You have set the bar for ghost displays this year, and it is way up there


:jol:I humbly bow my head in thanks...you are the ghostmaker extraordinaire so I take your compliment with a gleeful and ghostly grin.


----------



## heresjohnny

So I see 2 ghost the are floating out in front of the porch, are those suspended from flag poles? Those 2 have given me an idea, I think I will be borrowing from your creation


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Yes! We usually have an American flag and a NC State flag and the ghosts took their place. Worked out perfectly, because at night you can't tell the ghosts are hanging on flag poles, which gives them a real 3-D effect.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Love the sign and all those ghosts! They have a great sense of movement, and I love how they make use of the space.


----------



## Spooky1

The hoard, pack, flock, swarm (what do you call a group of ghosts?) of ghosts look amazing. I love the countdown sign too.

With the ghosts, you'll have ToTs afraid to come near your yard.


----------



## heresjohnny

Spooky1 said:


> The hoard, pack, flock, swarm (what do you call a group of ghosts?) of ghosts look amazing. I love the countdown sign too.
> 
> With the ghosts, you'll have ToTs afraid to come near your yard.


I say 'gaggle' of ghosts.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> The hoard, pack, flock, swarm (what do you call a group of ghosts?) of ghosts look amazing. I love the countdown sign too.
> 
> With the ghosts, you'll have ToTs afraid to come near your yard.


:jol: I affectionately call them the _Light Brigade_... A nod to Tennyson....
Thanks for the kind words Spooky and Mr. C. I really appreciate it, as does the L-Brigade....


----------



## MBrennan

Completely blown away!

Very inspirational! It all looks Fantastic!

Two of our families favorite things - HM and NBC!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, a few more things added. I will take better pictures tonight. The beginning of Ghoulford is over my front door. He's a bit more complicated than I first thought. I'm going to really "create" him over this winter. I want him to be a prop that I can pull out of the box and hang him in place. So far, he is pretty bad a$$ though. The orange of the pumpkins adds a lot, not so blindingly white.....


----------



## bobzilla

That's insanely cool!
Where the F is Ollie???


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Thanks insanely cool!
> Where the F is Ollie???


:jol:Ollie only is for Halloween night.....Shhhhh....he'll show up in the pro pictures...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ghoulford Grimsley making his first, official, outer body appearance....He is so wicked cool...he likes to boss all the other ghosts around....he's such a control freak....


----------



## Hairazor

You always have such a top notch display, love to look at your work


----------



## alewolf

The whole effect is overwhelming. I would love to find out how you got that much flouresence.... paint? Lights? I am never happy with the quality of my blacklight attempt.


----------



## bobzilla

What else can I say?
Spooktacular!


----------



## IMU

Looks great P5 ... outstanding work.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thank you Jan, Ale, Robert and IMU, I really appreciate all of the kind words. (I'm glowing as bright as the ghosts on the inside)


----------



## Lightman

Wow Jana! Your haunt is really the cats meow! I somehow missed your updates 2 weeks ago and have been enjoying catching up. Absolutely fantastic ghosts and your blacklight is really really bright. Wish I could see it in person.

Ollie is so professionally done. Hats off to you and the crew. You really set the bar high. Congrats!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Thanks Brian, it's been a lot of fun and I have plenty of people to thank for how much has been accomplished this year.  Here is an unlit picture of Ghouldford....he's quite maniacal looking.








And he so longs to touch you....with those long....creepy fingers.....:winkin:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky.....


----------



## bobzilla

Loving the long tail on Ghouldford! :jol:


----------



## jdubbya

Love this! So freaking cool!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Halloween night was epic! Perfect weather around 56 degrees, cool but not cold, light breeze and a turn out of epic proportion. Right at 400 trick or treaters this year! The fog machines were flawless (love my Chauvets), the ghosts glowed with gusto, the kids and adults loved it and Ollie was the star of the show. Even though I had a late start and my gate did not get finished, it was one of the best Halloweens I've ever had.
































Thanks to everyone that contributed or commented and gave me ideas and help. I'll post the professional photos in a week when I get them back.


----------



## heresjohnny

That looks phenomenal!


----------



## bobzilla

Holy $hit pumpkin! :jol:
That is something to behold!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Your display is always so professional looking. Treat for the eyes!!!


----------



## IMU

Great job ... outstanding!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really beautiful - the blue lighting is both serene and spooky.


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Just wow! Jana, you certainly have an eye for halloween decorating and using your space to its optimum. I LOVE, LOVE your ghosts, all of them. Ghoulford is the shizzle! High five, Girlie!


----------



## Lightman

Wow'ser! Outstanding Jana...truly a well thought out theme and superbly executed. The total ambience comes through...yet each prop stands on its own. Such detail and terrific lighting make the show eye popping.

Congrats again...and also to your team.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thank you for the kind words T, Roxy, IMU, Jan, Bobby, and heresjohnny and Brian! I am so happy about how everything turned out, and I do have so many people to thank. My sisters for sure, they come tirelessly every weekend and help me build, create, brainstorm and the whole time we laugh and joke. Bobzilla is number one, he pushed me past my comfort zone, built Ollie for me and started me on projections which were just a HUGE hit this year. Pat, Matt, and Ron for the voice of Ollie. Steve for his wonderful and laborious job of making Ollie talk. And Brent and Mark Risley for the alternate track for Ollie. All of my trick or treat ghosties who helped me haunt my house and yard and brought my dream to life. There is no "I" in fruit.....








More pictures to come taken by my talented nephew, so stay tuned.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Holy balls woman, that is one impressive haunt! You have so many beautiful things to look at, it's all so breathtaking! I love the orange against the purple/blue. The contrasting colors are just electric. Goulford is just fantastic. He looks both sweet and maniacal at the same time. I adore your placement of him, the pediment almost looks like wings.
Really outstanding work Jana!!!!


----------



## halloween71

awesome work!!!


----------

